
NvFBC Unlocked on GeForce Hardware - sec_guy
https://github.com/keylase/nvidia-patch
======
sec_guy
Windows link: [https://github.com/keylase/nvidia-
patch/tree/master/win](https://github.com/keylase/nvidia-
patch/tree/master/win)

